# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  fiber laser

## kimvangiap

Chào cả nhà ạ.
- Hiện nay việt nam chúng ta ngành chế tạo máy ngày một phát triển đi theo nó là những cỗ máy cnc được cung cấp để phục vụ cho ngành gia công cơ khí vậy để chọn cố máy cnc như nào là tốt?
- Giá?
- Chất lượng máy?
- chất lượng máy và giá.
em để ngỏ mọi người cho em ý kiến để cùng nhau lựa chọn nhé

----------

